# blood sugar too high



## mrs.pinkcat (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. After our bout of chickenpox laylas blood sugar is still running too high. Can't get hold of the dsn until the morning. Just tested her before snacktime and she was 18.4 and i have no idea why or what to do about it. Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions. Thankd


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

Have you tried changing the insulin to a fresh cartridge? I've recently noticed my levels were higher than expected as my cartridge was nearing the end, even though it hasn't been exposed to excessive temperatures - changing the cartridge appears to have solved the problem. Try and make sure she drinks plenty of water to keep her hydrated and flush out any ketones (are you testing for ketones?).


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. I am testing for keytones. She's not drinking as much as I would like her to but she's a typical three year old and won't necessarily do what she should. Will try the insulin change. Could the insulin have been affected by the hot weather?


----------



## fencesitter (May 27, 2012)

Hello. Hope Layla's numbers are coming down a bit now. I was thinking that after an illness your ratios can change ... if Layla's been honeymooning, the chickenpox might have battered her remaining beta cells, so you might need to revisit her basals and bolus. I'm sure your DSN will give good advice tomorrow, in the meantime I suppose the best thing is to keep testing and do a correction dose if you need to, and as Alan says watch out for ketones and drink plenty of water. 
Hope she's feeling better soon
Catherine


----------



## fencesitter (May 27, 2012)

Our messages crossed! I think insulin can be damaged by getting too hot ... this time last year, I was convinced that William's had got overheated because he was suddenly so much higher. Changed all the insulin and it carried on for a few more days, so can't have been the problem. Never got to the bottom of it, but things did calm down again. I put it down to a growth spurt


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2012)

Can I ask a silly question please?  Are you following 'Sick day' rules' ?

I hesitate to point you to the ones I know, because I'm not sure they apply exactly the same to kiddies.


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (May 28, 2012)

Hi. Been in touch with laylas dsn today and we have a meeting on Wednesday to discuss what's happening. It's so confusing. Today she has been 7.5, hypo at nursery, 18.4 at lunch. 10.2 at dinner then for some reason 21.8 at bedtime. I think the problem is that when she was dianosed her insulin was calculated at 40 g of carbs and that's just not working anymore. So hopefully we should get that sorted.


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 29, 2012)

You may need to change the ratio at dinner time. Carly is on 1 - 15 at breakfast and dinner but 1 - 20 at lunch.  
Carly recovered from chickenpox took longer than normal, DSN said its normal for diabetics to take longer, e.g if its take one without diabetes a week to recover and it may take these with diabetes up to 3 weeks!
I know how frustrating is it, that is all we can do is keep trying till their level get settled again. It is like a rollercoaster!


----------

